# Touring the Scottish Western Isles



## 101109 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello

Can anyone recommend a route for a motorhome tour of the Scottish Western Isles for say 10-14 days in May/June 2007? I cannot find any recommended routes on the internet anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

WilftheCat said:


> Hello
> Can anyone recommend a route for a motorhome tour of the Scottish Western Isles for say 10-14 days in May/June 2007? I cannot find any recommended routes on the internet anywhere.
> Thanks!


Not sure about a recomended route but what we did in our RV was......
1. Up from Cheshire to CC site at North Ledaig (Oban) for 1st 2 days chill out. Nice site, good views/facilities if expensive.

2. Tootle slowly up the west coast to Strontian, small single track, good fun in a 34 footer!  Lot's of passing places so no great shakes and VERY little traffic. There's a couple of nice sites up that stretch.

3. On up to Arasiag on the Malaig stretch. Unfortunately, got there and all the sites were too busy for our liking so decided to wild camp on the Loch side further down. Very peacefull, stunning views, lousy sea fishing off the beach 

4. Up to the CC site at Morvich not far from the Kyle of Lochalsh. Had intended just to water up here for a donation and go wildcamping further up but the site was V quiet so stayed 2 days. Incredible scenery and walking. Usual C.C story - excellent but bl**dy expensive!

5. Onto Skye, just for the fun of it. 1 night at Slykin (sp) near the hotel - far too much traffic noise from the adjacent road, lousy midges and the main m/home area looked like an overcrowded Aire de Service. 

5. Moved on to a FANTASTIC site on the Glenbrittle estate, on the beach behinf the Cullin mountains. Stunning setting, peacefull, direct access to the beach and safe swimming (boy did I turn blue-but it was fun!  )
Individual pitches mowed into the grass, levelling blocks required, only one hook-up at the mo'.

Thats as "high" as we got in two weeks. That's down to a combination of....
a/ me not liking big milages per day
b/ wifey wanting to spend at least 2 days on each site
c/ you dont exactly blast in a 34 footer! - especially on what the Scots call a main road.

Things worth bearing in mind.

Scotland is HUUUUUUUUUGE, you don't realise the shear scale of the place till you get there and there's no such thinh as a "quick" route from A to B.
The road surfaces, certainly up the West Coast, have deteriorated terribly since I was last up there 5 years ago. - You lot not paying your taxes then?  
Fuel & suplies can be few and far between in the more remote places.
Keep your tank and your larder stocked up.
Coming back, in the past, we've turned round and come back the same way. This time, we went East over to the A9 and got back to the M74/M8 / M6 that way. MUCH better. Easier route, much faster and kinder on both me and the rig and it allowed us more time up there before we had to turn round to come south.
Best bits.- Peace, scenery, wildlife.....and a faultless rig  
Worst bit.- 8 M.P.G fully loaded including motorbike........OUCH!  
Definately back to Normandy next time! 

edit= forgot to say, if you go on the Caladonian Macbrayne website, you can get an island "hopscotch" ticket to allow you to get on and off various islands with 1 ticket. We did this a few years ago with a smaller European m/home and it was good fun and good value.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Zaskar

Glad you found your trip up the west coast so enjoyable and your posting made interesting reading.

At 8 mpg, how can you say CC site is so expensive?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

shortcircuit said:


> Zaskar
> 
> Glad you found your trip up the west coast so enjoyable and your posting made interesting reading.
> At 8 mpg, how can you say CC site is so expensive?


so if I was driving a Euro 'van at 25 mpg, would that make the big CC sites less expensive 8O :?:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Let me say it for you

I drive a Euro van and get 25mph and I think C.C. sites are very expensive. :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I drive a Euro van and get 25mph"

I think you may be taking too much camera equipment with you.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Let me say it for you
> 
> ...


Same here, and can be less at motorway speeds. And that's with a little Kodak EasyShare in the cupboard. :lol: :lol: :lol:

J & R


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

Could be Dave, but I just can't live without the 5"x4" camera, full studio lighting, digital and wet darkrooms, full posing props oh and of course the studio on board :lol: 

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm ashamed of you all romping off topic like that and a moderator with you as well  .

Hi Wilfthecat,

By western Isles I expect you mean the Outer and perhaps the Inner Hebrides. Well I've been only as far as Skye, Mull and Islay. I sat in Ullapool one day and considered going to Lewis but the weather and cost of ferries put me off a tad. The first stop would be a copy of the Caledonian MacBraynes prices and timetable >LINK<

The second stop would be to reconsider the trip do you know how few distilleries there are there, apart from those on on Islay/Jura?

Regards


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Not been out as far as the Islands, only the main West Coast so far.

Getting to Skye is easy since the new bridge has been put in, you can then get across to the Outer Hebreides from Skye. Uist and Bernanay (especially) seem to be MH friendly.

I am planning a trip over to Tiree at some point, just got back into windsurfing and this place is a mecca for it. No campsites but wildcamping is expected as long as you ask at the nearest croft.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Link for routes

www.calmac.co.uk


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

zaskar said:


> shortcircuit said:
> 
> 
> > Zaskar
> ...


Surely its a matter of choice on what you want to spend on fuel but don't moan about camp sites being to expensive. Its simple, if fuel was 95p a ltr or 285p which would you buy? If a campsite is cheap and not up to a higher standard then where would you go? Wild Camp?

If you can afford 285p/lt then you can pay the site fees without moaning


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

If you can afford 285p/lt then you can pay the site fees without moaning[/quote]

Very true, but it doesn't make overcharging right.
The facilities are fantastic and yes they are expensive to install but given the size of Club membership and the amount of custom this site attracts, the Club doesn't need to charge so much for members to stay. You've only got to read the anual Club report to see that the Club is making admiral profits from it's sites. Yes, I can vote with my feet, and usually do by using CL's instead but in this area, there is a distinct lack of CL's.
...........and there's a difference between moaning and pointing out facts.

I'm not at all against the Club providing sites with full facilities because a lot of people either need them, want them of just prefer to use them , and that's fine
What gripes a little is paying a lot for these sites when I don't need/use any of the facilities apart from the hook up. Personally, I'm a fan of locked loo blocks with a charge or deposit for a key, that way, if you use the facilities, you pay for them.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We stayed at Barns Ness (Dunbar) on Sat night, cost was £8.60. Fantatic value. Our pitch had a sea view from about 200 degrees, a gentle walk to the beach (totally deserted) and hot clean showers to boot.

Stayed over on the Ayrshire coast 2 weeks ago, cost nothing. Wild camped in a beachside car park.

Paid 49euro for one night at a Yelloh site in France. Not cheap but well worth it.

Can't see the point of moaning about it, most CC sites are popular, if you don't pay then someone else will.


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

*Touring Western Isles*

Hi,

Best way to proceed is to look on the Calmac website (Caledonian MacBrayne) , where you will find different ways of getting to the islands using the Hopscotch method.

We did it 2 years ago starting at Oban and going up through the islands till we reached Stornoway.

Beware there are hardly any camp sites and very few places to fly-camp but it was fantastic.

Hope this is of some help


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I'm ashamed of you all romping off topic like that"

To redeem myself, WilftheCat could have worse preparation for his trip than reading this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-52161.html#52161

Dave


----------

